# Central idaho river shuttles reference



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Who's used this group for their shuttle and how would you rate their service?
Thanks


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

I trust All Rivers Shuttle and would go with them every time. I just sent you a PM.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

We just used All Rivers Shuttle, they were excellent to work with. Cars were delivered in great condition.


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

I used Central River Shuttles twice this year. Cars got there on time and in the condition we left them, and the prices seem good. Pat also left us a few cold beers in each car. Definitely a good service to use


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

We also used Central Idaho River Shuttles for our main salmon a few weeks ago. Pats a good guy. Car was where it was supposed to be when it was supposed to be and there were beers in a cooler waiting for me. I'd recommend and use them again.


----------



## kanuman (May 13, 2013)

*Central Idaho River shuttles are reliable*

I've used them for the Main and the Lower Salmon. Pat's very organized and I'll continue to use them for shuttles.


----------



## HalJ (Apr 9, 2013)

I've talked to Pat a couple of times while finalizing our shuttle plans. He's been very professional and responsive to my questions, and I look forward to working with him and his crew next month on our Main trip.


----------



## Rivertrash (Jul 15, 2011)

*Pat and his crew seem to be great people!*

I have met Pat and some of the drivers, they seem like great people.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Another vote for AllriversShuttle the best!


All Rivers Shuttle Service :: Shuttles and Transportation for The Lower, Main and Middle Fork of the Salmon, Selway and Snake River


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Since this is turning into a pimp the shuttles thread here you go:

SHUTTLES

Lucy and Jocko have helped me several times and have been doing it for years. Right in the middle of Stanley and good people. They also helped tremendously when I was getting JBs boat from the takeout of the Middle Fork to Stanley to try to get it back to my place to meet someone who could take it back to CO. They basically said "do what you need, park whatever cars you need here for however long"

Mike at ctc ( bus shuttles and they do cars too) has done many quality shuttles for me. They run earlier and later in the season and I have had great service. 

http://www.ctcbus.com/blog_tags/stanley_river_shuttle

And Blackadar Boating in Salmon has also provided many shuttles for me through the years as well. They also offer fully outfitted and provisioned trips they can deliver to the put in and pick up. They have a great whitewater store right out of Salmon as well. 

Blackadar Boating


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Just got off our middle main combo and some mighty fine microbrews left in the trucks and no dents or scratches. Will use these guys next year if we can line up a middle main and lower salmon trip!!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## patrick l (Mar 8, 2012)

Used CIRS last year and using them again here in 2 weeks. Pat and crew did great, it's nice not to have to worry about the shuttle and all that goes into it.


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

I used CIRS for Hells Canyon this summer. Worked out real well. On time. Great with questions and answers and getting back to you.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

We were very happy with John B. and Blackadar boating for our 5 vehicle Main Salmon shuttle this month.


----------



## Wavewrangler (Jun 12, 2013)

Used them last year and using them again next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

